
Automatically making sense of data - ot
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2014/12/automatically-making-sense-of-data.html
======
carapace
If this really is an automatic "no B.S." translator of big datasets into
english summaries (backed by math) then it is huge. It can't compute what the
trends mean, but it eliminates the ability to lie about what they actually are
(for a given dataset.)

We still have to be careful about the conclusions we draw and the actual
usefulness of the data we collect and model of course.

------
duaneb
Of course, it's not useful as an objective tool until the source can be
audited....

~~~
jfeser
I think it still is. The output is a function fitting the data, so as long as
that function is amenable to analysis, it doesn't really matter how it's
found.

In fact, the paper discusses some modifications they made (reducing the number
of parameters) to make the output kernels more intelligible to humans.

------
kgarten
somehow spurious correlations came to my mind when reading this
[http://www.tylervigen.com](http://www.tylervigen.com) :)

